# My experience using a Rubik's brand as my main



## iShruthi (Apr 30, 2018)

When I first started cubing, I started with a Shengshou Ling Long. I then decided to buy a Rubik's 2.0 because it was tiled and was the new era Rubik's brand. However, looking back on that horrid experience of having a Rubik's brand main for 7 months, I'm grateful for my Thunderclap V2, QiYi Warrior, and hopefully a Yuxin Little Magic. So, the first time I saw a 2.0 was when I was at Walgreen's in the toy section. I was mesmerized by this Rubik's cube which looked magical. The tiles looked majestic, and the Rubik's logo saying "Buy me!". And that's how I first started to get an allowance. Flash forward to May, I was at Wal-Mart and I saw these Rubik's 2.0s on sale for $3 each. Small tip: Never buy a speed cube from Wal-Mart. I decided to get 2, one for my dad, and one for myself. I loved my 2.0 to pieces! Although it did lock up a lot, I didn't want to buy anything else. In November, I got a stickerless 2x2, and got to experience stickerless cubes. That's when I finally realized, my Rubik's brand sucked. I used my stupid little Cube Timer app on my phone, and proceeded to twist my cube. I felt like I was going very slow, but the times that I got were what I normally averaged. The lowest time I got on a Rubik's brand was 36 seconds. Using a QiYi warrior dipped my times way below that. In conclusion, Rubik's brands suck and you can do much better with some patience and a Cubicle account. Hope this little narrative of my life helped!


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 30, 2018)

I have the exact same story:
-start with Shengshou Wind
-Got a Rubik's brand
-it sucked
-Got a qiyi warrior
-Got a qiyi thunderclap


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 30, 2018)

Got a dollar store cube
Got another dollar store cube from another "brand"
Got some shengshous
Keep using shengshou for 3 years. It sucked.
Got some Yj. Also sucks
Some yj stickerless. Meh
Traded it to my friend's old qiyi warrior. Not bad
Got a valk. Umm quite good
Bought a new qiyi warrior. Pretty good!
Bought Yuxin little magic. It's great and it's my main.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 30, 2018)

tnk351 said:


> Got a dollar store cube
> Got another dollar store cube from another "brand"
> Got some shengshous
> Keep using shengshou for 3 years. It sucked.
> ...


What about valk


----------



## ZaTank (May 8, 2018)

Learned on my sister's stickered Rubik's brand
Got a Weilong 2
it was great, i've had it for a year and a half and never even lubed it
Getting a GTS 2 M tomorrow, hope it's good


----------



## RedTopCuber (May 8, 2018)

I used a rubik's 2.0 at my first two comps and got a 33.01 average at my second I also used the 2.0 2x2 and got a sub 10 average. Their not great but their not as bad as their but out to be


----------

